# Media player for SE W580i



## abhi.eternal (Dec 18, 2007)

just received this sms from cousin:

_Look 4 a media player which plays al type of media files 4 my cel..._

his phone is SE W580i. pls suggest a freeware.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 18, 2007)

Try KDPlayer .. nice Java based player.... I had it for my W850i... google and u may get a customised vesrion for ur W580i...

one link here customised for K800... LINK


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 18, 2007)

dude the default player is much better in w580i !


----------



## abhi.eternal (Dec 18, 2007)

^i know its good. but i want a player which can support multiple formats.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 18, 2007)

Any player will only support the formats which are natively supported by the phone. You can't add new formats to the media player! This feature is only available in Symbian/Windows Mobile/Linux based phones. No firmware based phone will allow this.


----------



## krazzy (Dec 19, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> Try KDPlayer .. nice Java based player.... I had it for my W850i... google and u may get a customised vesrion for ur W580i...
> 
> one link here customised for K800... LINK


I just downloaded that. But its not a media player as it only plays music and not videos. Also it asks for my permission to do everything, like changing track, forwarding, changing skin, etc. Always asks whether it can read my memory. Also no equalisers. Built-in Walkman player is better, however it does not support Album Art like KD Player.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 19, 2007)

krazyfrog. said:
			
		

> I just downloaded that. But its not a media player as it only plays music and not videos. Also it asks for my permission to do everything, like changing track, forwarding, changing skin, etc. Always asks whether it can read my memory. Also no equalisers. Built-in Walkman player is better, however it does not support Album Art like KD Player.



As far as I can remember, it plays videos too albeit not full screen... sorry, I dun hv my old W850 with me now otherwise wud hv told u the xact steps.... Regarding the matter of continuous askin, u have to set its preferences to "Never ask.." by using the application preferences.. Go to "Applications" menu, select KDPlayer, press the key for "More" and then set the "Permissions".. Allow it to "read user data" and "write user data" by setting those options to "Never Ask"....  it is still a development version I think, so u hafta follow the developmental threads on the net for newer versions..... 

Ok.. on second thoughts lemme give it a try...this procedure is from my memory.. it may be wrong... go to Menu>Playlist>Add New Files. Browse the filesystem and add compatible mp4 video files.. and it will play them flawlessly (except for the full screen part)...

r u using a K series or an old W series phone?? ... Walkman 2.0 player supported album art !!!


----------



## krazzy (Dec 19, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> As far as I can remember, it plays videos too albeit not full screen... sorry, I dun hv my old W850 with me now otherwise wud hv told u the xact steps.... Regarding the matter of continuous askin, u have to set its preferences to "Never ask.." by using the application preferences.. Go to "Applications" menu, select KDPlayer, press the key for "More" and then set the "Permissions".. Allow it to "read user data" and "write user data" by setting those options to "Never Ask"....  it is still a development version I think, so u hafta follow the developmental threads on the net for newer versions.....
> 
> Ok.. on second thoughts lemme give it a try...this procedure is from my memory.. it may be wrong... go to Menu>Playlist>Add New Files. Browse the filesystem and add compatible mp4 video files.. and it will play them flawlessly (except for the full screen part)...
> 
> r u using a K series or an old W series phone?? ... Walkman 2.0 player supported album art !!!


 I don't have a never ask option in my phone. Either it always asks or doesn't allow permission at all. Also i don't have mp4 files on my phone right now, only 3gp which don't show up in the list and the app reports my video folder to be <empty> which it most certainly isn't. Anyways i have W710i which has Walkman v1.4 and doesn't support Album art.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 20, 2007)

I have never really tried so much on older W series phones, interesting point you mentioned about not availability of "never ask" on W700... I have a friend here who still has his W800, I hafta go & check it out !!!!


----------



## krazzy (Dec 20, 2007)

rockthegod said:
			
		

> I have never really tried so much on older W series phones, interesting point you mentioned about not availability of "never ask" on W700... I have a friend here who still has his W800, I hafta go & check it out !!!!


Um... Its not W700i. I have a W710i.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 20, 2007)

srry  I misread it !!!!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2007)

The option of Never Ask will only be available if the Java App was signed with a certificate which is installed in the phone.


----------



## rockthegod (Dec 20, 2007)

infra_red_dude said:
			
		

> The option of Never Ask will only be available if the Java App was signed with a certificate which is installed in the phone.



Gr8... I hafta try this out !!!   Thanx for this useful piece of info.  But shouldn't all SE phones of similar models  (W710, W810, W850 etc etc) have the same certificates installed?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 20, 2007)

Goto Settings > Connectivity > Internet Settings > Security > Java Certificates. Check the installed certificates. If the third party apps are signed with one of these then you haf those extra Permission options. I believe there are options to install more certificates, thru wap. This is done for security purposes, otherwise if you give permission to some rouge program then it may cause havoc!


----------

